# Couple biggins



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

6.2# smallie and 5# largie the day I got the 5 pound largie we had 23 pounds for best 5 with 3 that broke 5 pounds and the day I got the 6.2 smallie we had 27# for best 5 with 4 that broke 5 and my 6.2. 
Surreal fishing days


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

What a day!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

That in Ohio? Inland reservoirs or the big lake?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats again Dan!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

RiparianRanger said:


> That in Ohio? Inland reservoirs or the big lake?


Largies were inland smallies on the big pond


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Again real nice fish.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Couple Good ones there. Pretty colors on those Fish


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice work, congrats


----------

